

Targeted Requests for Social Sharing - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/17436481470/targeted-requests-for-social-sharing

======
jason_shah
I wonder if some people see privacy issues with this, too.

And it's just simple Javascript to catch the referral URL, right?

